# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  الصدى - الهدف - الزعيم (الورقية) الجمعة 8 نوفمبر 2013

## mohammed_h_o

*صحيفة الصدى
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير الحبيب محمد
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*بعض الصفحات الداخلية للصدى
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*بعض صفحات صحيفة الزعيم
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياهندسة

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تسلم يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*مشكور يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## zoal

*

مجهود رائع ومقدر
لك الشـكــر
 والتقدير.






*

----------


## المسلمي

*  سرنا جدا ظهورك في المنتدى بعد طول غياب محمد حسين. 
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*تسلم ياالحبيب 
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

جزاك الله عنا كل خير الحبيب محمد



ولكم أوفر الجزاء الحبيب الحوشابي
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم ياهندسة




سلمك الله الحبيب كسلاوي
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

تسلم يا صفوة









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي معاصر
					

مشكور يا حبيب









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zoal
					



مجهود رائع ومقدر
لك الشـكــر
 والتقدير.















 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم
					

تسلم ياالحبيب 



يديكم العافية ياصفوة
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المسلمي
					

  سرنا جدا ظهورك في المنتدى بعد طول غياب محمد حسين. 



أنا الأكثر سروراً أن وجودي في المنتدى يسركم
تحياتي يادكتور وجمعة سعيدة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً يا هندسة على الصحف
الله يديك العافية
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

شكراً يا هندسة على الصحف
الله يديك العافية



لا شكر على واجب أتمنى أن تكون نالت رضاءكم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

لا شكر على واجب أتمنى أن تكون نالت رضاءكم



الصور واضحة جداً والحجم مناسب تماماً والألوان مفصولة وواضحة والتصفح ممتع لأقصى درجات المتعة
ربنا يمتعك بكل ما تريد وتشتهي يا هندسة وما يحرمنا منك
*

----------

